# [SOLVED] ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please



## samygold (Jun 4, 2010)

I have ASUS G73JH-A1 notebook and after 2 weeks I had an LCD sudden problem which is the screen display divided into 2 parts ;the left side was white with vertical black moving lines and the right side has rainbow t colors image as in these links show :
http://j.imagehost.org/0028/DSC04422_600_x_450.jpg
http://a.imagehost.org/0443/DSC04424_600_x_450.jpg
http://h.imagehost.org/0264/DSC04426_600_x_450.jpg
YouTube - Asus G73JH PSOD Hardware Failure on Originally purchased X1 model

Please help me identifying what causes this problem exactly and what to do to fix it?
Thank you
My best Regards
Samy


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please*

Test the monitor on another PC or test another monitor on that PC. That will help identify which hardware is causing the problem.


----------



## gnifd (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please*

I think the monitor is jacked up but more testing needs to be done, fallow dogg's advice.


----------



## samygold (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please*

Thanks for your replys guys and I did already test it on an external monitor and it worked fine , so its definitely the monitor but I wonder would it be connections problem? the inverter? the back lights or bulbs or some thing else in the LCD it self?
Thnaks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please*

I'd suspect it's the data circuitry. But the average user shouldn't be opening a laptop or monitor for repairs.


----------



## samygold (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please*

thank you for your reply , I did already opened every single part of the notebook thinking it might be cables loose but it wasnt , so its definitely now the screen itself or the monitor , any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please*

You've already checked the connections. It's likely not a bulb issue (I can't see your images from here), the inverters power the bulbs, and it obviously has power, so all that is left is the signal processing circuitry (data circuitry as I noted before). Being a laptop, that may be part of the motherboard. In any event, the only way to know for sure is to get schematics and some test equipment. Which you likely don't have or you wouldn't be asking for help.

Take it in for service or replace it.


----------



## samygold (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please*

Tank you for your reply , well if the external screen worked fine do you think its still a motherboard problem as you name it data circuitry ? 
many people said its the inverter that makes this problem!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please*

Testing an external monitor doesn't prove anything.

In any event, it's irrelevant. The only way to know for sure exactly what part isn't working, is to do testing with test equipment. 

If you want to just take someones word that it's caused by part A or part B, then feel free to buy the replacement parts and try it.


----------



## atstyle (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, I have the exact same problem as you with the same laptop, and i was wondering if it could be possible that the asus laptop had specific root drivers for the HSD173PUW1 LCD screen.

I'm not sure if it would work to format the drive, though i doubt it would change anything.

I also tried a several lcd screen such as acer, lenovo and samsung and they all worked perfectly. It does seems the colors on the main screen are inverted on the half right part and the left part is simply vertical lines.

I'll keep searching on the net a way to solve this I might return the laptop to retailers.


By the way it happened after i manually turned off the screen with the combination of fonction button (Fn) and F7. A windows update started few minutes after that and I went to sleep. 

The day after I opened my computer and it had that problem. I tried to retun to a previous restore point but nothing changed.:4-dontkno


----------



## samygold (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: ASUS G73JH-A1 LCD problem..urgent help Please*

That's it , I tried another laptop LCD from another brand and it worked! , end story , I purchased another HSD173PUW1 ......hope it wont happen again


----------

